# Tomato Catfish Stew



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 lb catfish filets
1/2 lb salt pork chopped
1 onion chopped
1 can tomato soup
1/2 cup catsup
2 cups cubed potatoes
1 tsp salt
2 tblsp oil
1 tsp pepper
1 box seasoned croutons

Fry salt pork in oil. Add catfish and saute until halfway cooked. Add chopped onion and continue to saute. Combine soup, catsup, potatoes, salt and pepper. Add to catfish and simmer 30 mins. Serve in bowls and top with the croutons.


----------

